
Taking a war club as carry-on - dsowers
https://dsowers.silvrback.com/taking-a-war-club-as-carry-on
======
krenoten
A friend of mine travels internationally constantly for work. During one trip
to Cambodia, he went to a range to shoot machine guns, and he slipped a few
7.62 nato rounds into his pocket at some point. They ended up in his travel
bag, where they were forgotten about and remained for several months. The bag
was brought as a carry-on on more than a dozen international flights with the
bullets clanging around inside, and eventually the bullet detached from the
casing on several of the rounds, causing gun powder to spill all over the
pocket. It was not stopped once.

I found the bullets when he told me to grab some goggles out of his bag, and
my hand came out of a pocket blackened with explosive powder. That was during
a trip about 2 years ago.

~~~
baddox
But I saw the videos of the TSA groping children and the elderly, so I think
we're safe.

------
patdennis
I generally consider myself a part of the more libertarian wing of the
Democratic Party. But as a thought experiment, lets say that one airline was
given clearance by the FAA to exempt its passengers from TSA screenings. Or,
alternately, simply assume this airline allowed war clubs such as the one
above to be brought onboard, while some sort of pre-9/11 security screening
system was in place.

Would you choose to fly on that airline?

Either situation would certainly raise concerns in my mind, regardless of my
emotional reactions to TSA screenings and that sort of thing.

~~~
baddox
I think I would include that airline in my normal considerations for my
particular flight. If the price, leg room, route, timing, etc. was right, I'd
choose it.

------
rosser
Before the TSA, I routinely carried my Leatherman on my person in the cabin of
commercial aircraft. When I passed through the security checkpoint, I'd remove
it from its sheath and place it in the basket for your keys and change and
such, and hand that to the uniformed person manning the checkpoint. I was
never once stopped, questioned, or even looked at twice for doing this.

------
vacri
On the flip side of the coin, a long swinging weapon is going to cause more
issues than it's worth in the confines of a plane cabin.

~~~
baddox
You think so? If there was a fight on a plane, I think I'd rather have that
club than any object that is normally handy on a plane.

~~~
joshguthrie
And my AXE would be yours!

